# Can I cut cattails on state land for my duck boat?



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Can I cut cattails on state land for my duck boat?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't like to give a blanket yes to such a general question because there can be other factors with whatever area you are talking about. Normally yes you can but I would prefer you contact the District Office and ask them for the specific location that you are referring to.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Your right and I may not even get the right answer that Im looking for. To be more specific I have some state land down the road from me. There are a number of pull offs for fishing down along some dikes that have cattails growing alone them. Or the other option would be down the road in the ditches. I will stop in the office tomorrow to find out for sure, but the office hours are so crappy its real hard to hit them when their open. Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I assume you are talking about a Field Office with the hours being crappy. Of course, field personel work out of field offices and they can't be in the field and in the office at the same time which is why I said contact the District Office, their hours are Monday - Friday 8 am to 5 pm and somebody will be there. Sounds like you need to talk to Livonia, 734-953-0241. If your talking about Monroe County or Wayne County leave a number and message to have Sgt. Paul Zurawski call you back. If your not talking about that area then of course it will be somebody else, I'm just guessing with the limited information provided.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Contact the County Road Commision on the ditches.
They may give you the go ahead.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Sorry I did it again I was talking about Pointe Moullee, funny thing was that they were surprised that I came in. They said most people never ask


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

So can you or can't you?


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

It all comes down to where you live and if the dnr in that area is going to allow it. There is a law that states that no vegetation can be removed from state land.


----------



## SARDog (Jul 17, 2003)

I heard it was anything cannot be removed from state land without permission or a permit, like driftwood,etc. Like everry one said it's just plain safe to ask.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

So, when are we gonna need state land mushroom permits?


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Here I found it on letter (H)

(h.) To destroy,
damage, or remove trees, shrubs, wildflowers, grasses, or other vegetation. Except in wildlife
food plots, this subdivision does not apply to picking and removing mushrooms, berries, and
edible fruits or nuts for personal use. 





GENERAL RULES (History: Eff. Oct.17, 2001.)
R 299.922 Unlawful acts generally. Rule 22. On lands owned or under the control of the
department, it is unlawful for a person or persons to do any of the following: (a.) To enter, use,
or occupy state-owned lands for any purpose when they are posted against entry, use, or
occupancy, as ordered by the department. (b.) To dispose of refuse, rubbish, trash, or garbage
not resulting from the use of state-owned lands in receptacles provided on state-owned lands.
(c.) To set fire to the contents of a trash container. (d.) To place or burn garbage in a fire ring
or stove, or bury refuse, rubbish, trash, or garbage, regardless of its origin. (e.) To engage in
any violent, abusive, loud, boisterous, vulgar, lewd, or otherwise disorderly conduct, or to
lounge, sit, or lie upon walks, roads, or paths obstructing the free passage of another person.
(f.) To place or erect a fence or barrier, to construct or occupy improvements, or to enclose the
lands. (g.) To move, remove, destroy, mutilate, or deface posters, notices, signs, or markers of
the department of natural resources or any other agency of government. (h.) To destroy,
damage, or remove trees, shrubs, wildflowers, grasses, or other vegetation. Except in wildlife
food plots, this subdivision does not apply to picking and removing mushrooms, berries, and
edible fruits or nuts for personal use. (i.) To peddle or systematically solicit business of any
nature; distribute or post any handbills or other advertising matter; post signs; paint or
otherwise mark any tree or rock on any lands, waters, structures, or property; or use such areas
for commercial operations. (j.) To possess a glass container within any land or water area that
is designated as a bathing beach or a land or water area that is regularly used for sunbathing,
swimming, or wading. (k.) To obstruct any road or trail in a manner that hinders public access


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Good job lawnboy for answering hypox.


----------

